# Outrageous Restaurant Portions ...WhoWhereWhy?



## mollyanne

*Outrageous Restaurant Portions WhoWhereWhy?*

I was recently at Maggiano's in NC and asked the waiter to box up 2/3 of my meal and I asked how many other of his customers do this. Without hesitation, he said 92%. What? They keep statistics and are fully aware that it's too much? Then why do they do it? What about those of us who were taught to eat everything on our plates? Or what about those of us who are missing that chemical thingy in the brain that tells us we're full...mercy

Do they think larger portions give the illusion of "best restaurant" ratings?

Are they afraid a customer might leave feeling hungry if they don't?

Are they trying to satisfy our efforts to dress up and drive there?

What countries are most guilty of outrageous portions? ...I think i suspect the ugly truth 

What specific restaurants are the worst "offenders"? ...not that I plan to make immediate reservations, mind you.


----------



## TATTRAT

It's an American excess thing I think. Places, mainly those large corp chain places, think that if they pile it on, it is a "better value". . . all they are doing is giving more crap, imo.


----------



## GB

Maggiano's is one that I kind of put in a different category then other restaurants that give you too much food to eat in one setting. The reason I put Maggiano's on a page by itself is because I think they consciously give you way more food with the idea that you will take it home and have a few more meals out of it. You can eat for a week off one meal there.

I think restaurants serve huge portions because customers demand it, or at least used to. People want to get their moneys worth and if you have leftovers then it is seen as getting your moneys worth. No one wants to walk away from a meal at a restaurant and still be hungry. It has gotten to the point where that is now what is expected so if you get any less it almost feels like you are being ripped off. 

Your ugly truth will turn out to be correct I am sure. The US is by far the country that is the biggest offender.


----------



## Andy M.

I have experienced this as well.  I'm 65 YO and a big eater.  When I was younger, I was an even bigger eater.  When a restaurant's portions are more than I can comfortably eat, it has become absurd.  

Not sure why they do it.  With some Italian places, you get a ton of pasta you cannot possibly finish.  I think it justifies the price of the meal.  Pasta is so cheap that a truly normal portion would have to be priced lower, reducing the income from a table.

Regardless, I don't enjoy paying 'eat out in a restaurant' prices so I will have leftovers to reheat at home.


----------



## mollyanne

GB said:


> Your ugly truth will turn out to be correct I am sure. The US is by far the country that is the biggest offender.


Surely, in all the world, there must be a country worse than us...what about Germany with Bratwurst,Beer,German-Potato-Salad, and Saurkraut, etc. maybe?


			
				TATTRAT said:
			
		

> It's an American excess thing I think. Places, mainly those large corp chain places, think that if they pile it on, it is a "better value". . . all they are doing is giving more crap, imo.


Here's a cartoonist who agrees with you, TAT:


----------



## luvs

due respect for the prior points made. although- if these restaurants gave a less generous portion of food- be that offered @ a lesser price or a similar $$, there'd likely be griping customers grumbling that the portions were insufficient.


----------



## bigdaddy3k

GB said:


> Maggiano's is one that I kind of put in a different category then other restaurants that give you too much food to eat in one setting. The reason I put Maggiano's on a page by itself is because I think they consciously give you way more food with the idea that you will take it home and have a few more meals out of it. You can eat for a week off one meal there.



Maggiano's does it to simulate the Italian Mother "eat eat! You're too skinny!".


----------



## justplainbill

If you're gonna have a big dinner maybe you should skip breakfast and lunch.  Some hich priced phony baloney restaurants in our area (eg American Hotel in Sag Harbor) serve 12 bites of food on an eighteen inch dinner plate.
Many places get a lot of older folks who come in for the smaller portions and lower prices offered at lunch time.
It's sorta sad to see how little the old fogies eat at our monthly Legion Hall dinners.


----------



## MoodyBlueFoodie

Well, basically they are charging you for the entire huge portion (forcing you to buy it, they sell the food, no leftovers for them so that means less waste and more profit? 
Only maybe the customer doesn't always know that. 
Now, this is my mothers theroy, not mine, but it kinda makes sense... 
And then you are left with the huge leftovers which might make one think they got sooo much food, enough for two meals, wow, what a greaat deal, lol. 
But me I like it, cos if I don't want to cook  then it's the next day's meal.


----------



## bigdaddy3k

To tell the truth, I love leftovers. From a restaurant, from last nights dinner...
I actually cook with leftovers in mind because I love to turn it into something else later in the week. You can ask my wife and kids, I haven't had a failure yet.


----------



## licia

It's sorta sad to see how little the old fogies eat at our monthly Legion Hall dinners.

Why can't we have those small appetites early on so we don't need to diet.


----------



## Andy M.

licia said:


> It's sorta sad to see how little the old fogies eat at our monthly Legion Hall dinners.
> 
> Why can't we have those small appetites early on so we don't need to diet.



Why is it sad?  They'r eating as much as they want.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher

The real thing to examine is what components of the meal are in excess.  Normally it's pasta/noodles, potatoes, rice, etc.  As noted above, these items cost the restaurant  very little money (especially when purchased in bulk).  So that bowl of Fettuccine Alfredo with the truffle shaving can fetch $25 instead of $10 if they add an extra $0.25 of pasta (which might amount to a full pound cooked).  At the same time they cover their bases when the buffet-warrior sits down expecting his cubic meter of sustenance.


----------



## Andy M.

When I watch TV food shows such as Diners, Drive-In and Dives and some shows on the Travel Channel, I see a variety of restaurants serving monster portions.  Restaurant owners/chefs seem to take pride in how full their plates are and they seem to be looking for ways to make them bigger.  Their prices are not outrageous.

I would guess a very high percentage of patrons leave the leftovers on the table.  Restaurants could cut the portions in half, reducing prices, and still provide filling meals.  The excess could go to food banks, homeless shelters or even into their pockets as profit.

Until this mentality changes, Americans will continue to get bigger and less healthy.


----------



## mollyanne

...well, if 92% of Maggiano's customers really do take their leftovers home and make another meal from it then not much is being wasted. I know none of mine was...it was top quality. I had 2 meals of eggplant parmigiana (no pasta by the way). The cost was 12.99 so each gourmet dinner ended up being 6.50 (plus a tad for lunch the next day)....you probably can't even get a meal at McDonald's for 6.50. Which reminds me of the SUPER SIZE feature there...don't even get me started 

...no waste at Maggiano's that is, unless you include the non-biodegradable styrofoam box and the "designer label" tote bag w/handles they put it in (well it costs money to print their corporate identity on it not to mention the tree that was cut down)...wasted.

...and then there are those restaurant chains that serve monster portions but the "food" isn't worth taking home...wasted. 

...or the travelers staying in a hotel with no fridge or microwave...wasted.

...or those that actually overdo and eat it all at the restaurant...wasted on the hips and heart


----------



## luvs

food safety/sanitation guidelines & regulations decide whether a restaurant may donate food.
& what would they donate food for, when they're seeking a profit.
these restauranteers ought recieve costing & portioning instruction. a restaurant easily folds if they mismanage. plain & simple.


----------



## Andy M.

mollyanne said:


> ...well, if 92% of Maggiano's customers really do take their leftovers home and make another meal from it then not much is being wasted. I know none of mine was...it was top quality. I had 2 meals of eggplant parmigiana (no pasta by the way). The cost was 12.99 so each gourmet dinner ended up being 6.50 (plus a tad for lunch the next day)....you probably can't even get a meal at McDonald's for 6.50. Which reminds me of the SUPER SIZE feature there...don't even get me started
> 
> ...no waste at Maggiano's that is, unless you include the non-biodegradable styrofoam box and the "designer label" tote bag w/handles they put it in (well it costs money to print their corporate identity on it not to mention the tree that was cut down)...wasted.
> 
> ...and then there are those restaurant chains that serve monster portions but the "food" isn't worth taking home...wasted.
> 
> ...or the travelers staying in a hotel with no fridge or microwave...wasted.
> 
> ...or those that actually overdo and eat it all at the restaurant...wasted on the hips and heart




For the evening meal, I would expect a high percentage of the diners to take meals home.  What about lunch and breakfast places?  I'd guess most of those are wasted.


----------



## bigdaddy3k

Nicholas Mosher said:


> At the same time they cover their bases when the buffet-warrior sits down expecting his cubic meter of sustenance.


 
LOLOLOLOLOL



Andy M. said:


> For the evening meal, I would expect a high percentage of the diners to take meals home. What about lunch and breakfast places? I'd guess most of those are wasted.


 
We wrap up our extra omelet and home fries and take them home at breakfast. Wait, I mean, my WIFE does. I never seem to have any left.


----------



## Alix

While there are some restaurants here in Edmonton that serve large portions, most are just right. 

Sadly, I must report that the only time I've been served portions that are far too large are the times I've eaten in the US. The most notable time for me was when we were in Disney World. If I'd ordered a "breakfast plate" I could have had eggs, hashbrowns, bacon, sausage and toast all for $2.99 and the portion would have fed both my girls and myself. Instead, I bought what would normally be breakfast in our house. 4 pieces of fruit, 2 yogurts, a couple of bagels and a couple small bowls of cereal with milk = $27.00! Holy moly. 

This might be slightly off the topic, but has anyone else noticed that a "gourmet" restaurant will often serve much smaller portions? After reading the above posts I think that must be because of the ratio of quality ingredients and fewer starches.


----------



## JamesS

Andy M. said:


> I would guess a very high percentage of patrons leave the leftovers on the table.  Restaurants could cut the portions in half, reducing prices, and still provide filling meals.



Maybe it's because I've always worked at nice places, but food cost was never, ever a major concern at those places. The real cost of putting a meal on the table is in the labor to produce and serve it, the facility it's served in (and it's appointments), and the marketing of that facility. Cutting the portion size would reduce food cost, but it wouldn't have any bearing on the rest. 

In my mind, it's better to send a customer home with a stack of styro boxes or half of their meal left on their plate than to send them home hungry.


----------



## Andy M.

JamesS said:


> ...In my mind, it's better to send a customer home with a stack of styro boxes or half of their meal left on their plate than to send them home hungry.



This thread is about over-sized portions, not normal portions.  I don't think anyone is suggesting customers should go home hungry.

To me, the difference is between being served more food than anyone can reasonably finish and a generous portion that is filling for customers.  

Personally, I don't want leftovers and I don't want to pay for leftovers.  I go to a restaurant for the atmosphere, the service and the food.  It's a total experience.  I expect to pay a reasonable price for that.  I don't look to that restaurant to feed me at home as well.


----------



## stassie

American portions definitely get a mention all the way over here in New Zealand. When we were planning our trip to America last year, a lot of people mentioned to watch out for that. We actually found we got a bit of a range - which made it hard to know how much to order! Some places served enough for two and a half people, others were about what we're used to expecting at home.

As an aside, I know it's not exactly a resturant thing (well, perhaps a fast food one) but the biggest contrast was the size of the fizzy drink cups in take-outs and petrol stations. Seriously, your 'small' is the same size (or even bigger than) our 'large'! (I actually loved it, I've never enjoyed so much diet coke for so little in my life).


----------



## Claire

I guess I'm not alone.  I often order a meal planning my next meal(s).  I occaisionally have a taste for a porterhouse, which is way too huge.  It is a laugh.  I eat what appeals to me, and take the rest home and make stroganof, or a Thai "crying tiger" salad.  For both of us.  Then I toss the bone in the "stock pile" in my freezer, and we get a really great stock.  When my husband was gainfully employed, I'd go out to lunch by myself (with a book and a pad of paper, this was before the internet was the norm) or with a friend, and I'd plan dinner around the leftovers.  Several months ago I went out with a group of friends and one woman sniffed and said, "I don't DO leftovers."  This was at a restaurant where I'm very much a regular, and she hadn't touched about $100 worth of food.  I told the wait staff to box it up.  We had several meals from it.  I've noticed that some chain restaurants have actually taken to smaller portions for smaller bucks.  Now I'm no small person, and I like my food, but the portions are insane.  Too much food for too much money.  So when I order, I plan ahead with what I can do with my "doggie bag".


----------



## justplainbill

Ordering A La Carte can help


----------



## bigdaddy3k

Claire said:


> "I don't DO leftovers."


 

What planet are these people from?!


----------



## ChefJune

justplainbill said:


> It's sorta sad to see how little *the old fogies* eat at our monthly Legion Hall dinners.


 
the _WHO???_   Older folks know how much their bodies can take, and they don't eat after they're full.  Maybe you should pay more attention to YOUR real appetite?  And maybe you should watch your language.


----------



## ChefJune

JamesS said:


> In my mind, it's better to send a customer home with a stack of styro boxes or half of their meal left on their plate than to send them home hungry.


 
Why does it have to be either/or?  The US is the ONLY country where (mostly chain) restaurants serve enough food for a family of four to each customer. Quite frankly, I think that a lot of what folks take home is never eaten, and so it is still wasted.

We have become a nation of overkill in so many categories. It really is sad to see.  If you've ever traveled in another country, it is easy to see the disparity.


----------



## justplainbill

ChefJune said:


> Why does it have to be either/or?  The US is the ONLY country where (mostly chain) restaurants serve enough food for a family of four to each customer. Quite frankly, I think that a lot of what folks take home is never eaten, and so it is still wasted.
> 
> We have become a nation of overkill in so many categories. It really is sad to see.  If you've ever traveled in another country, it is easy to see the disparity.


Like the 4 or 5 course meals in Italy?


----------



## justplainbill

ChefJune said:


> the _WHO???_   Older folks know how much their bodies can take, and they don't eat after they're full.  Maybe you should pay more attention to YOUR real appetite?  And maybe you should watch your language.


More likely they have denture problems.  They always seem to have room for sickeningly sweet deserts.
Fogies is kinder than the factually based flatulence nickname.


----------



## Andy M.

justplainbill said:


> More likely they have denture problems.  They always seem to have room for sickeningly sweet deserts.
> Fogies is kinder than the factually based flatulence nickname.



I dont know how old you are, but clearly you aren't old enough to know better.  Your comments are obnoxious and disrespectful to an entire generation.  

I'm old enough to be on medicare and still have all my natural teeth.  I prefer savory food to desserts though I like those as well.

Show a little respect or keep your comments to yourself.


----------



## GB

I seem to remember a time when the fancy foofoo restaurants were serving amazingly little food and charging an outrageous amount. You would get 2 peas and some foam and it would cost $45. I wonder if that sparked people talking about it and more family friendly restaurants heard the cries and decided to go in the other direction. I don't really believe that this is the case, but I thought it might help get us back on topic


----------



## ChefJune

justplainbill said:


> More likely they have denture problems. They always seem to have room for sickeningly sweet deserts.
> Fogies is kinder than the factually based flatulence nickname.


 
I don't see the need for any nicknames.  "Older persons" works just fine, or "Senior Citizens." 

If you're lucky, you may get to be one someday. but not at the rate you're going!


----------



## babetoo

being the old fogie that i am. i only eat smaller amounts. have learned that over eating is damned uncomfortable. hardly ever order dessert unless that is what the place is known for . i take comfort that "bill" will be an old fogie soon enough.


----------



## Janet H

Alix said:


> The most notable time for me was when we were in Disney World. If I'd ordered a "breakfast plate" I could have had eggs, hashbrowns, bacon, sausage and toast all for $2.99 and the portion would have fed both my girls and myself. Instead, I bought what would normally be breakfast in our house. 4 pieces of fruit, 2 yogurts, a couple of bagels and a couple small bowls of cereal with milk = $27.00! Holy moly.



Interesting.  I wonder if you had actually ordered this if you would have gotten what you expected.  I travel a lot and  notice that some breakfast staples at chain restaurants like Dennys are getting  smaller and smaller.  

Breakfasts sound abundant but when they arrive the 2 eggs are tiny, you can see through the bacon strips and the 'fruit' is a mouthful only.  These breakfast platters are loaded with starches however and so the plates seem piled high. Scrape away the hashbrowns and biscuits and there's really not much substance.


----------



## Alix

Janet H said:


> Interesting.  I wonder if you had actually ordered this if you would have gotten what you expected.  I travel a lot and  notice that some breakfast staples at chain restaurants like Dennys are getting  smaller and smaller.
> 
> Breakfasts sound abundant but when they arrive the 2 eggs are tiny, you can see through the bacon strips and the 'fruit' is a mouthful only.  These breakfast platters are loaded with starches however and so the plates seem piled high. Scrape away the hashbrowns and biscuits and there's really not much substance.



Janet, that is what I would have received. I watched many a plate go by. It was truly an amazing amount of food. It was easily 3 eggs (scrambled), about 1.5 cups of hashbrowns, 3 sausages and I didn't really count the bacon slices. Thats a lot of food for one person. The plates were nearly the size of the chargers I use on holidays. BIG! 

Having said that, we were eating at the hotel. When we ate in any of the parks the portion sizes were large but not as outrageous.


----------



## les

mollyanne said:


> I was recently at Maggiano's in NC and asked the waiter to box up 2/3 of my meal and I asked how many other of his customers do this. Without hesitation, he said 92%. What? They keep statistics and are fully aware that it's too much? Then why do they do it? What about those of us who were taught to eat everything on our plates? Or what about those of us who are missing that chemical thingy in the brain that tells us we're full...mercy
> 
> Do they think larger portions give the illusion of "best restaurant" ratings?
> 
> Are they afraid a customer might leave feeling hungry if they don't?
> 
> Are they trying to satisfy our efforts to dress up and drive there?
> 
> What countries are most guilty of outrageous portions? ...I think i suspect the ugly truth
> 
> What specific restaurants are the worst "offenders"? ...not that I plan to make immediate reservations, mind you.



I totally agree with you on this, when we first went to the States we couldn't believe how much they put on the plate! After helping ourselves to the salad bar all 7 of us were full up, even the kids! (& they eat for England)!

However, the food was a lot cheaper than in Britain, everyone really enjoyed it & we could take doggy bags home. Unfortunately, that practise is frowned upon here, I expect it's because the portions are only minimal!


----------



## velochic

My mother would change your mind about older folks eating small portions.  She had to move in with us because of finances and we support her, including her food bill.  In fact, she has this very rude practice of eating fast, then going back for seconds and thirds trying to get as much as she can, often leaving nothing for anyone else if they want more.  As bad as her finances were, she never in her life went without food.

We don't eat at a lot of chain restaurants... mostly locally-owned places.  When we travel in the US, we do eat at the nicer chain restaurants, though.  I think _Cheesecake Factory_ gives outrageous portions.  And when you're on the road, you can't take it with you.  I hate the waste! 

Oh, and having lived in Germany, I assure you that their portions are normal.  No... America "takes the cake" for overfeeding their citizens to obesity.  I've traveled all over the world and there is NO country like America when it comes to restaurant portions.


----------



## mollyanne

velochic said:


> America "takes the cake" for overfeeding their citizens to obesity.
> I've traveled all over the world and there is NO country like America when it comes to restaurant portions.


Ouch. I like to look at it this way...America is generous


----------



## GB

velochic said:


> America "takes the cake" for overfeeding their citizens to obesity.  I've traveled all over the world and there is NO country like America when it comes to restaurant portions.


Lets be careful not to lay the blame solely at the restaurants feet. People choose to go to these restaurants to eat. They could instead choose to make their own food and have reasonable portions and better quality food. They also do not have to eat everything on their plate just because it is served to them.


----------



## Andy M.

GB said:


> ...They also do not have to eat everything on their plate just because it is served to them.




I grew up at a dinner table where my parents' mantra was to 'clean your plate (children are starving in Europe)'.  Being a good little boy, I learned that well and, out of respect for my parents, continue though they are both gone.

So you see, I have to clean my plate.


----------



## GB

Andy, you misunderstood your parents. They wanted you to use soap and a sponge.


----------



## Andy M.

GB said:


> Andy, you misunderstood your parents. They wanted you to use soap and a sponge.



Sorry, food tastes a lot better.


----------



## GB

You bring up a good point though Andy. As a parent, I struggle with telling my kids to finish what is on their plate and making sure they do not over eat. The hard part is that you never _really_ know if the kids are full or not. A typical dinner conversation goes something like this.

Me: Rach please eat some more of your xyz.
Rach: But I am full.
Me: eat two more bites and you can be done.
Rach: OK but my belly is really full.
2 minutes later after her 2 additional bites...
Rach: Can I have dessert now?
Me: I thought your belly was full.
Rach: Yes it is full of xyz, but I still have room for dessert.

Now was she really full? Had she eaten enough? Will she be asking for more food in 20 minutes?

Sorry to get a bit off track.


----------



## Andy M.

GB said:


> You bring up a good point though Andy. As a parent, I struggle with telling my kids to finish what is on their plate and making sure they do not over eat. The hard part is that you never _really_ know if the kids are full or not. A typical dinner conversation goes something like this.
> 
> Me: Rach please eat some more of your xyz.
> Rach: But I am full.
> Me: eat two more bites and you can be done.
> Rach: OK but my belly is really full.
> 2 minutes later after her 2 additional bites...
> Rach: Can I have dessert now?
> Me: I thought your belly was full.
> Rach: Yes it is full of xyz, but I still have room for dessert.
> 
> Now was she really full? Had she eaten enough? Will she be asking for more food in 20 minutes?
> 
> Sorry to get a bit off track.




Some things will never change.  I always had room for dessert too.  Different part of the stomach, don't you know.


----------



## mollyanne

I'm with Rach, GB. There is an old saying that is much wiser than it sounds..."a little bit of sweet makes the meal complete". It's true. This practice can keep one from overeating (the key word is "little" in the saying). Without a little bite or two of something sweet to give you that satisfied feeling, one tends to continue eating to feel satisfied even though they really are already full...thus overeating.

So listen to Rach...out of the mouths of babes...


----------



## GB

Well there is always room for J-E-L-L-O 

The other part of the conversation that I did not post though is that after her little dessert she then sometimes asks for more dinner or a different kind. I am full of chicken, but can I have some pasta?


----------



## Selkie

GB said:


> ...Now was she really full? Had she eaten enough? Will she be asking for more food in 20 minutes?...



Spending as much time as I did on a farm while growing up, I reminded my mother that cattle have four stomachs, and that maybe kids did too.


----------



## mollyanne

Selkie said:


> Spending as much time as I did on a farm while growing up, I reminded my mother that cattle had four stomachs, and maybe kids did too.


I remember my mother ruining cereal for me...she said, "that's what they feed cows"....ahh, dear ole mother


----------



## GB

You know it really would not surprise me if that turned out to be true.


----------



## expatgirl

full means never having to say that you're too full for desser?t??????t..please, dads, don't you get "it".????


----------



## GB

LOL I guess I am still learning expatgirl


----------



## expatgirl

Selkie said:


> Spending as much time as I did on a farm while growing up, I reminded my mother that cattle have four stomachs, and that maybe kids did too.


I ..chickens are fun to deal with.....you'd  better have their corn feed at 5 in the afernoon or they'd go a .. clucking..there's only so many grasshoppers that they'd tolerate in their diets...I  always loved helping my granma penning up her chickens at the end of the day.....


----------



## stassie

les said:


> However, the food was a lot cheaper than in Britain, everyone really enjoyed it & we could take doggy bags home. Unfortunately, that practise is frowned upon here, I expect it's because the portions are only minimal!



 
Yea, same here - I mean, I know you can ask for a doggy bag, but it isn't the norm, and to be honest, I could count on one hand the times I haven't been able to finish my meal. 



mollyanne said:


> Ouch. I like to look at it this way...America is generous


 
I know you were kidding, but actually in our experiences, Americans _were_ remarkably generous. So perhaps the portion sizes are a bit of a reflection on that?? Also, I was very surprised at how clued-up on New Zealand most people seemed to be (the general perception is that everyone on your side of the world thinks we're connected to Australia). Perhaps we have Lord of the Rings to thank for that!


----------



## mollyanne

stassie said:


> ...in our experiences, Americans _were_ remarkably generous. So perhaps the portion sizes are a bit of a reflection on that??


...thank you, stassie 

*


----------



## justplainbill

I remember the 60's very well. As well as the fifties and forties.


----------



## mollyanne

*How can we reverse this trend of oversized restaurant portions? *
It seems if we share an entree with a friend, maybe, or pick only from the appetizer menu, that restaurants would tone it down a bit. 

Or maybe we should encourage it because, afterall, it's a great value if you take some home and get another meal or two.
*What restaurant can you name that has extra large portions coupled with excellent quality?*

****************************


----------



## ChefJune

> We don't eat at a lot of chain restaurants... mostly locally-owned places. When we travel in the US, we do eat at the nicer chain restaurants, though. *I think Cheesecake Factory gives outrageous portions.* And when you're on the road, you can't take it with you. I hate the waste!


Recently saw results of a study that was done on US fast and casual chains, and Cheesecake Factory far and away "won" for the highest percentages of fat and largest portions.  I seem to recall that one serving of anything was the equivalent of FOUR servings in many other places.  That _a LOT!_ of food.


----------



## Claire

I think this must be a big issue, there are so many posts that I haven't gone back to them.  As chains go, I like Applebees  because you can order a half order of several things on their menu.  Half a sandwich with a cup of soup.  I personally order their salads, and they offer them in  halves as well, which is really as much or more than I can eat.  (and believe me, I'm a hearty eater)  Here in town, where we don't have chains, the food is high priced and way too much food.  So, like many mentioned, I look at my meal with the doggie bag in mind.  This will be good tomorrow, that won't be great as a leftover.  

I tend to not care for desert right after my meal.  I'm not big on sweets, and if I want a desert, I tend to want it later at night.   But when I was in the workplace it used just crack me up that on work/social occaisions (lunches out, dinners) most of the women I worked with would order a full meal, pick at it, and have big deserts.  I've always wondered, none of these women went out to eat a lot, so at lunch anyway, when it was "just us girls", why didn't they just have one of the deserts as their lunch?  Ever heard on the slogan:  Eat desert first?  I think on special occaisions, like when your coworkers are buying you lunch, go for it!


----------



## bigdaddy3k

ChefJune said:


> Recently saw results of a study that was done on US fast and casual chains, and Cheesecake Factory far and away "won" for the highest percentages of fat and largest portions. I seem to recall that one serving of anything was the equivalent of FOUR servings in many other places. That _a LOT!_ of food.


 
Note to self: Eat at Cheesecake Factory. JK


----------



## mollyanne

*Outback Steakhouse* has outrageous portions coupled with quality and also owns *Bonefish Grill* (my favorite), *Carraba's Italian Grill* (they grow plants on their roof here), *Roy's* (never heard of it), and *Fleming's Wine & Steak Bar* in the US, Guam, and Puerto Rico.

I mean seriously...have you ever seen their *Bloomin' Onion?!?* It's suppose to be just an appetizer and it's huge...HUGE!


----------



## gage

On one hand when I go to the USA I am apalled at the size of the restaurant portions ,two days food for me ( Bonus )  On the other hand if I go to a restaurant here in Canada the portions are much smaller but if it is a high end place and I need glasses just to find the meal on the plate it irritates me no end. For pete's sake what does a potatoe cost ? We had a french place where you got an artfully arranged bean, a sliver of carrot and the mearest hint of something else.,you wanted to hit a fast food outlet on the way home . 
We rarely visit resaurants anymore , they delight in serving 20 cents worth of pasta with a dollars worth of sauce for $20 .    Gage


----------



## justplainbill

mollyanne said:


> *Outback Steakhouse* has outrageous portions coupled with quality and also owns *Bonefish Grill* (my favorite), *Carraba's Italian Grill* (they grow plants on their roof here), *Roy's* (never heard of it), and *Fleming's Wine & Steak Bar* in the US, Guam, and Puerto Rico.
> 
> I mean seriously...have you ever seen their *Bloomin' Onion?!?* It's suppose to be just an appetizer and it's huge...HUGE!


We found Outback's bloomin onion to be greasy and salty.  That as well as the seasonings on some of their fried potatoes may be good for their beverage sales, particularly since their 'large' beer glasses are quite shy of a true pint.  The size of their steaks is less than generous.


----------



## jpinmaryland

maybe you can give the rest to some poor person?


----------



## Claire

To me blooming onions are only a good thing if you are sharing one with at least 3-6 other people!  I've given up on appetizers completely unless I'm with a large group OR hubby and I are making a meal out of them. JP, you brought up an interesting question.  Why don't street people beg outside of some of these over-sized portion restaurants? If they did I'd gladly hand them my doggie bag!


----------



## mollyanne

That's a good idea, Claire but begging is illegal where I live. Even where it is legal, I can't imagine that even streetpeople would eat something that someone else has already eaten off of...the original may have had the flu or sneezed on it or worse .


----------



## GB

mollyanne said:


> That's a good idea, Claire but begging is illegal where I live. Even where it is legal, I can't imagine that even streetpeople would eat something that someone else has already eaten off of...the original may have had the flu or sneezed on it or worse .


Have you heard the phrase beggers can't be choosers? If someone is that hungry then they would be more than happy to eat someones leftovers. It is better than routing through dumpsters looking for food or many of the other ways they have to feed themselves to stay alive.


----------



## Alix

While begging may be illegal, it still happens. In my experience they wouldn't take food anyway. Whenever I have been approached I offer to buy them a meal or give them some of whatever food I happen to have with me (I've often been approached at the grocery store) and have only once been taken up on the offer. Its not food they want, its money to get their next hit of whatever they need. 

Its really a wonderful idea though. I've often thought about all the wasted food being donated to shelters or food banks. I just recently heard that one of the grocery stores here does that. They donate the produce that is still edible, but no longer pretty to the Food Bank here in town. I'm not sure how that would work with restaurants though.


----------



## mollyanne

Alix, our grocery store does that. I've seen an suv loading up from time to time. But I've never been approached by someone begging. I volunteer at a missions where they do holiday meals for free and many come but it's an organized thing. The nearest city to me has a soup kitchen. And of course there are other various programs.

True,GB. I guess you can tell I'm not a city girl. I've seen it in movies where they reach in trash cans but I figure they're looking for something else. So sad. Now look what you've done, GB....you've gone and made me tear up.


----------



## GB

It is sad indeed.


----------



## cmarchibald

Lots of you have already said this....but I just joined so I'm going to say it, too. 

I used to wait tables at one of these "family restaurants".....in the South no less.  If portions in America are oversized, then portions in the American South are double that.  I can tell you it is absolutely a product of the "illusion of value" as well as the addictive nature of the foods.  If they serve you a larger portion, not only do you feel you got your money's worth, you take it home and eat more.  The more you eat, the more "hooked" you are and the more likely you are to come back.  And the more you come back, the more likely you are to order bigger and better (and more expensive) items on the menu.

It's a vicious cycle.  And the only way we can stop it is to put down the fork.  We are responsible for our choices, not the restaurants.  If you want a smaller portion, ask for one.  You might be surprised.  Although they weren't listed on the menu, our restaurant (not a national chain but a local chain) used to serve smaller portions all the time.  Whatever the customer wants is what they will deliver.


----------



## BigAL

Well, I'll stir the pot then.  Many choose to be in the position they are in.  Don't feel sorry for them or think that they are stupid, they are just different like everyone else.

Now, back to the program...


I don't think "we" eat like we used to.  My 14yr old son can eat for 2 people.  He is skinny yet eats like a dang cow!  He needs the portions.  My wife and I, and sometimes daughter, may share a meal between two of us.  

I guess I'm fine w/it.  Dog loves it, too.  It's their business, your choice where to do business.


----------



## Alix

BigAl, I hear you! My 14 year old daughter doesn't even hit 100lbs but she can eat more than two of the rest of us! Must be the age. 

I firmly believe they need to have a "teen" menu instead of a "kids" menu. Or maybe we could ask for a "portion sized" menu. One of the things I like about many steakhouses is that I can order the size of steak I want. 

In a perfect world we could have:

Kid menu - small portions and selections they enjoy
Teen menu - ENORMOUS portions
Adult menu - portion size based on the food guide with option to upsize

I'm undecided as to whether to add "senior" on to that list. And if I did, larger portions or smaller or what? Less spice perhaps?


----------



## BigAL

Good point, Alix.  Senior menu may need to concentrate on salt, cholesterol/fat, etc.  I like the teen menu idea.  I have friends that can eat as much as a 14yr old and till look just fine.  All based on price and portions.  Kids 1st grade and under eat free w/2 adult purchases.  To feed your teen you'll have to have another lein on your car.  If your a senior, we'll keep you alive another day.  Anyone else be happy you can eat here. 

Good idea, imho.  Problem is someone will bitc.......er I mean complain.  That tends to be the "American" way, if your unhappy, make everyone else unhappy, too.


----------



## yourstrulyewalani

Large portions served at any establishment in my opinion are not a reason to be questioned.  If the food is good quality and the staff is welcoming and pleasant then bring it on!  

I have been gradually cutting back on my food intake and when we go to a place that serves large portions we either make provisions for leftovers (YUM), share amongst the table or order a variety and divide portions to try more entrees.  

We have two adults and three kids and when we go out we order and share.  Sometimes my little girl and I plan to share a dish if it is huge and we can agree.  Heehee.  Two of our kids are actually teenage boys so they do try to eat way more than is necesary but they help make sure nothing goes to waste!

I think it's a gesture to make sure customers get more for their money.  Some customers are drawn to a place that gives huge portions because they think they're getting something for nothing.  Serving sizes and prices are relative and it is impossible to please everyone all the time.  Even in this thread we all have differing opinions about portion sizes and what would be fair servings for the price.  As long as we don't get overcharged we're doing pretty good I think.


----------



## cmarchibald

yourstrulyewalani said:


> I have been gradually cutting back on my food intake and when we go to a place that serves large portions we either make provisions for leftovers (YUM), share amongst the table or order a variety and divide portions to try more entrees.


This has become standard practice for me and my boyfriend as well.  We have both spent most of the last 6 years in the Middle East and Asia, and in this region of the world it is common for the table to share all their dishes with one another.  When we go out to eat, we either share one entree and an appetizer, or get two or three entrees (if we have friends with us), still share and still have some to take home.  It never bothers me to take home leftovers. Just because the restaurant rolls out half a cow doesn't mean I have to eat it all in one sitting.


----------



## mollyanne

*100 Layer Lasagna - $30 per serving*

Holy Pasta!...or should I say Holy Del Posto! 
Here is a 100 Layer Lasagna from Mario Batali's and Lidia Bastianich's restaurant in NYC called "Del Posto". It really is 100 layers of thin pasta sheets!

Mark Ladner, the chef at the high-end Italian restaurant, was inspired by the tortilla Espanola at Casa Mono.

"Three separate departments work on it. One department makes the ragu, one makes the pasta sheets and another assembles it in giant square pans. We butter the inside of the pans and start building in them, alternating the layers of pasta and sauce, which are Bolognese, tomato marinara and a besciamella."

Click on: The 100 Layer Lasagna - Slashfood


----------



## BreezyCooking

Frankly, so long as the food is good, I'm a fan of large portions. Not because I overeat or like to stuff myself, but because I really like being able to enjoy the leftovers for lunch the following day - whether it's 1/2 an omelet & some pancakes from "IHOP", or part of the Lamb Trio special from our local upscale European bistro "It's About Thyme".


----------



## nikki

So many people eat way too much food...  When doing a project years back in highschool, I read that the average amount of calories (average. NOT for everyone...) consumed per day per person has increased significantly in the past 100 years... Also, from what I've seen travelling, portions of food in Europe are WAY smaller than what we get here in restaurants in North America... 
In Toronto, at Pickle Barrel, their portions are HUGE!!!! Even my husband who eats a LOT, can't really finish his meals there... I've never been able to finish a whole meal at that place... 
So many people are overweight because they don't actually know what "a single serving" of most foods really consists of, and it's sad... Not just because it makes them heavier than they should be (I'm not that judgemental), but because it's not healthy at all. Many of my family members never took care of themselves, and didn't know what proper portions of their foods were, and that resulted in heart diseases and diabetes for many of them. It's unfortunate...  
Anyways, that's enough of my rant on this...


----------



## JohnL

I'm with Breeze on this one, huge is great as long as the food is prepared well. I don't have too hard of a time pushing myself away from the table. I love taking leftovers home for lunch the next day, or even deconstructing the leftovers and making something different from them.


----------



## babetoo

Alix said:


> BigAl, I hear you! My 14 year old daughter doesn't even hit 100lbs but she can eat more than two of the rest of us! Must be the age.
> 
> I firmly believe they need to have a "teen" menu instead of a "kids" menu. Or maybe we could ask for a "portion sized" menu. One of the things I like about many steakhouses is that I can order the size of steak I want.
> 
> In a perfect world we could have:
> 
> Kid menu - small portions and selections they enjoy
> Teen menu - ENORMOUS portions
> Adult menu - portion size based on the food guide with option to upsize
> 
> I'm undecided as to whether to add "senior" on to that list. And if I did, larger portions or smaller or what? Less spice perhaps?


 
i am a "senior". i always order from the reg. menu . i love taking leftovers home. over the years i have learned what a portion should be and that is what i eat. since heart failure, must really watch sodium intake. guess i can't go out to eat. they really lay on the salt most places i have eaten.


----------



## CharlieD

I wonder how high that lasagna really is? You can't tell by the picture.
I love big portions and yes, Americans do eat a lot more than the rest of the world, thank G-d there is plenty to eat, thank G-g there is plenty to serve, thank G-d I am for noe not complaining. And in all honesty do not know why anybody would. I suppose you've never been hungry before, and I meant it in the big picture, not because you forgot your lunch at home, but because there was nothing in the store to buy, empty shelves, no food. Rationing cards, I bet nobody who has gone thru that would ever complain about having too much food.


----------



## Kayelle

I've been watching this thread with interest, and noticed several people commented about feeding the truly hungry.
I hope you'll allow me to share a very vivid memory.

My husband and I have had the good fortune to visit many countries since we met, just three years ago.  Long story there. Last year we were in the beautiful city of  Buenos Aries, Venezuela. After being served a luscious, but much too large dinner, we left the over priced fancy restaurant,  on our walk back to our over priced fancy hotel with our leftovers all bagged up for our in room refrigerator. Thrifty, I am.
Anyway, on our sidewalk walk of the widest street in the world, we stopped at an outdoor cafe' for a last glass of wine, and set our leftover bag on the table. It was very late (they eat late there) and the skies opened up with a downpour of rain.  The thunder and lightening was the topper of a lovely evening, snug as we were under the cafe' awning, actually it was very romantic. 
Like I said, it was late, and the trash was piled on the corner in front of us for pickup in the morning. A young woman with a basket, and her five kids in tow appeared out of the darkness.  She sat the kids down on the curb (in the rain), and she began going through the trash.  She never approached us, and seemed to avoid eye contact.  Every one of you would have done the same thing, with those "leftovers"!!  Her smile of gratitude over her shoulder, as she and her kids left into "the night" again!  I can hardly describe the impact that woman and kids made on my life. It was a life changing experience. 
Now, we spend much of our time (when we are home), feeding the hungry.
Sorry to "ramble".


----------



## babetoo

wonderful story, kayelle. then there is the able bodied man i know that refuses to work. he gets just for himself, 200 dollars in food stamps. think what a mom and kids could do with that.


----------



## Kayelle

I agree Babe, in this county there is a safety net for hunger.  In other parts of the world there is none.  My only point was personal, and how it changed my life.
I'll never forget them.


----------



## mollyanne

...a very touching story, kayelle. Bless their hearts. It's a powerful reminder and reality check in such a brief encounter as that. And you did a nice thing
...and, CharlieD, I was wondering the same thing about how high that Lasagna must be. There's bound to be a wise-guy who asks the waiter for a discount because he only got 99 layers...i mean really, do the cooks count the layers to make sure they've got 100? The article said the layers are paper thin.


----------



## CharlieD

They look paper thin, the whole thing doesn't look that high.


----------



## justplainbill

Charlie, your comment about our horn of plenty seems to have gone in one ear and out the other with many in this forum.


----------



## buckytom

jpb, are you able to read minds? that's so cool. hey, can you think for me too? 

your response would have been more effective if you'd reiterated what charlie said in some way, rather than summarily judging everyone.

your post was well received here, charlie. 


i have been reading this thread with interest as well. i happen to love big portions as i get several meals out of them. it makes going out to eat or getting takeout more economically feasible in an ongoing basis.

the arguement about downsizing portions doesn't seem that it will ever work for more than just gluttonous reasons.

i was wondering what would happen if restaurants started offering different sized portions at different price ranges, much like fast food places do. would people really go out to a proper sit-down restaurant and order the small veal scallopini, and be satisfied with a lesser portion at a reduced price? i'm sure some would, but would tips then be smaller? tipping is supposed to be about service, not necessarily the cost of the meal.

inevitably, regular customers would expect a little more at those lower prices, such as is the nature of a service business, and then we're back to square one.


----------



## GB

Actually Bucky, they have started to do that by me. Restaurants are now offering a dinner item and a lunch item. They are identical aside from size and price and each can be ordered at any time, not just at the time their name implies.


----------



## justplainbill

You see anyone here, Bucky, agreeing with Charlie's comment that abundance is a blessing and not a curse?


----------



## GB

justplainbill said:


> You see anyone here, Bucky, agreeing with Charlie's comment that abundance is a blessing and not a curse?


Just because it has not been verbalized does not mean people do not agree.


----------



## CharlieD

justplainbill said:


> Charlie, your comment about our horn of plenty seems to have gone in one ear and out the other with many in this forum.


 
Thank G-d, people simply do not imagine, they cannot, what it means to be hungry, to Not have, not some individual family that is living on the street, the whole nation is Not having. I remember when I first came to this country, to MN. There was this grocery store here, pretty lousy I should say. Bad neighborhood, store wasn't clean. Had everything you need, well maybe not a prime cut meats like prime rib, or something like that. People would ask me about Soviet Union, about food shortages. I would tell them what was going on, and the only compressing they could come up with was this store. They would say: oh so it is like shopping in Jerry’s (I do not remember actual name of the place). And I would say, yes it would be if you would walk into Jerry’s and the shelves would be empty. They would look at me in disbelieve, and I would see that they simply do not get it. People in America do not realize what empty shelves look like. Thank G-d even during depression; the shelves were really not that empty.
Thank G-d for America, that's all I can say.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> ...i was wondering what would happen if restaurants started offering different sized portions at different price ranges, much like fast food places do. would people really go out to a proper sit-down restaurant and order the small veal scallopini, and be satisfied with a lesser portion at a reduced price?...




I know I would appreciate smaller portions at lower prices.

When I go out for dinner, I have to decide how much I can eat and choose which courses I have to skip.

I always want to try all the great things on a menu.  I just can't.  I want an appetizer.  I love soup.  Cesar salad?  Potato or rice with the entree?  Most important - did I save room for dessert?

With portions what they are, I am forced to limit the variety I can experience.  I do not take doggie bags home.  I can't see spending restaurant prices for leftovers.

As a result, we don't go out to eat as often and when we do it's usually for lunch.


----------



## buckytom

jpb, i'm sorry everyone's not chatting up to what you expect. _think_, man, before making statements that don't seem to get your point across, but rather just insult people. unless you don't really mean what you say,  and are just getting your jollies in raising hackles. you make valid points clumsily, imo.

gb, i've seen some places here that do that too, but it's not common. certainly not towards higher end joints.

i guess diners almost always have something like that, and i thought that another way it's being done is the "lite" menu in a lot of chain restaurants. also, the early bird thing.


andy, i like the way you describe your thought process. although, as i'd mentioned, it makes it more feasible for me to work an hour o.t. and pay restaurant prices _only_ if i can get an extra meal out of it. i'd certainly rather have more time to cook, but it doesn't always work out that way in the rat race, as i'm sure you know.

i'd be just as happy to be able to buy 1 meal at 1 meal's price, but restaurants aren't in the business of just getting by. more food = higher prices = higher tips = more profit if you run your business well.

on the whole (preparation h feels good  a joke for all of the fogeys) the attitude seems to more, more, more. straight out of oliver twist.

besides feeding the hungry, the real issue here is global sustainability of food stores. but that's gettin' political.


----------



## Foodfiend

JohnL said:


> I'm with Breeze on this one, huge is great as long as the food is prepared well. I don't have too hard of a time pushing myself away from the table. I love taking leftovers home for lunch the next day, or even deconstructing the leftovers and making something different from them.


 
Same here, I love taking leftovers home and having it the next day or so.  It reminds me of the great time I had at the restaurant.  And for those of you who don't like all the big entrees, some restaurants are now offering smaller portions of their menu items such as Carrabba's, and since Outback is a sister company to them, I wouldn't be surprised if they aren't doing the same.

I also love going to Cheesecake Factory, I love their Shepherd's Pie.  I'll eat about a third of it and take the rest home with me to have for dinner on a different night.  

Of course though, with the economy being the way it is, I don't get out much anymore to my favorites, so when I go it's a treat.


----------



## nikki

CharlieD said:


> I wonder how high that lasagna really is? You can't tell by the picture.
> I love big portions and yes, Americans do eat a lot more than the rest of the world, thank G-d there is plenty to eat, thank G-g there is plenty to serve, thank G-d I am for noe not complaining. And in all honesty do not know why anybody would. I suppose you've never been hungry before, and I meant it in the big picture, not because you forgot your lunch at home, but because there was nothing in the store to buy, empty shelves, no food. Rationing cards, I bet nobody who has gone thru that would ever complain about having too much food.


 
This actually reminds me, one time I was eating out downtown a few years back, I had been served a really large meal... Instead of taking my leftovers home with me, I gave it to a woman who was on the streets and looked like she could really use some food... 

Anyways, with what I was originally going to comment on this: 

I grew up in a VERY poor house, my mum was single, and living on disability. We had very limited funds to buy food, or anything else for that matter. I ate small meals, but unhealthy meals. Whatever we could get, such as pasta and the such, was a staple in our cupboards. 

The point of this little story, is not to say "oh I was poor too, so yes I HAVE gone through that" (don't assume things about people)... 

Rather my point is that YES, I've been there, but that doesn't mean that now I will allow myself to ingest every last crumb from an over-sized meal just because I can afford it. The wealth of people wasn't quite the point of this thread, I'm guessing, but it was about the sizes of the meals served when you go out to eat. 

Just because you have the means NOW to afford these oversized meals, doesn't mean that that size of a meal is appropriate, ya know? Money, wealth, ability to afford things... That's not so much the issue... 
Having been poor in the past is no excuse to over indulge in the present. 

Plus, the restaurants can't be making much profit when they're serving up meals that are huge...

For me, it's also the whole "quality vs quantity" issue when I'm going out. If I want 2 lbs of pasta, I'll just buy a bag of pasta for $1.99 at the grocery store, and some tomato sauce for $2, and cook it up at home. If I'm going OUT to eat, I want something of high quality, not necessarily massive heaping servings of food. 

Damn, now I'm hungry...  And for the record, I am all for left-overs of oversized meals! It's great to not have to worry about making lunch the next day...


----------



## nikki

Kayelle said:


> I've been watching this thread with interest, and noticed several people commented about feeding the truly hungry.
> I hope you'll allow me to share a very vivid memory.


 
Your story is absolutely beautiful... <3


----------



## Kayelle

Nikki.

Correction, I don't know what I was thinking....we were in Buenos Aries *Argentina.*..
We never went to Venezuela.  Could not edit the original post.


----------



## mollyanne

It's ok kayelle...the location doesn't matter...it can happen anywhere at anytime. Even well-to-do families in well-to-do countries can suddenly find themselves homeless.

I agree with CharlieD...abundance is a blessing if you know the right thing to do with it and have the right attitude about it. It can be a curse only if you don't. Sounds like Charlie appreciates it and respects it drawn upon past experience that perhaps jpb has never experienced. 

It makes sense, what Andy said, about not wanting to pay restaurant prices for leftovers. But, on the other hand, it made sense, what foodfiend said, that having leftovers the next day reminds her of what a great time she had at the restaurant and when you don't get out very often then it's nice to savor what you enjoyed.


----------



## CharlieD

Perhaps jbp, made his statment simply because he did not see any responces to what I said before, so he rushed in with his post, perhas we rush into judging him. Just like, maybe he was in too much of a hurry, so are we, too in the hurry. I say give the guy a break, I know he meant well.


----------



## CharlieD

nikki said:


> ...And for the record, I am all for left-overs of oversized meals! It's great to not have to worry about making lunch the next day...


 

This last statement is a complete contradictory to what you've said before. But at the same time is a very good responce to the original post that started this thread.


----------



## Kayelle

GB said:


> Just because it has not been verbalized does not mean people do not agree.



I think GB hit the nail on the head Charlie........
No big deal in the big picture.  And I for one agree with you, although I didn't say it till now.  I think many people were nodding "yes", at the time.


----------



## CharlieD

That's fine, I just don't think he did anything worth being mad at him.


----------



## buckytom

to be a bit morose, the road to hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## nikki

CharlieD said:


> This last statement is a complete contradictory to what you've said before. But at the same time is a very good responce to the original post that started this thread.


 
It's actually not a contradiction to anything I've said... :p
I'm all for leftovers from dinner to make NEW meals with the next day... It's a great way to save $$ for a lunch the next day. Not that I go out looking for restaurants that serve large meals. But if I eat at one, and I get a larger-than-life serving, I will happily take it home in a doggybag. 

But what I'm *not* all for is massive portions in a restaurant right in front of me on my plate...(Even though I will happily take left overs, I'd much rather not.) I can get leftovers from meals at home too, that's not quite my point though. My point was that it's bad how restaurants have such large quantities in the first place. 

I'd love to see a restaurant have those "sized meals" that some of the other posters have mentioned, although that whole issue with tipping on the meal price -vs- services does come up, and I don't have a solution to that one...


----------



## nikki

What about the restaurants that have mega-undersized portions? Where you're paying $40+ for a cut of steak that you can get from your local butcher (and devine quality!!) for less than $10... Hmmm.. 
There's got to be a good balance out there somewhere...


----------



## mollyanne

I have found that those restaurants that serve "mega-undersized portions" do not charge less...on the contrary $$$$$...french cuisine comes to mind.


----------



## GB

nikki said:


> What about the restaurants that have mega-undersized portions? Where you're paying $40+ for a cut of steak that you can get from your local butcher (and devine quality!!) for less than $10


Restaurants generally get a grade of meat you can not get in most stores.


----------



## nikki

mollyanne said:


> I have found that those restaurants that serve "mega-undersized portions" do not charge less...on the contrary $$$$$...french cuisine comes to mind.


 I wish they did... *sigh* I love French food...  Such small and cute portions, presented so nicely... I love going out for that sort of thing.. But yes, the $$ is a huge issue with that...


----------



## BreezyCooking

This reminds me of a time many years ago when we took my parents to a fancy French restaurant back in Long Island, NY.  Food was wonderful, but portions were typically small & rather "frou-frou".  After we'd finished & were getting back into the car, my dad - always the joker in the pack - couldn't help but ask "So, where are we going for dinner?" Lol!


----------



## Mimizkitchen

This thread reminded me of a restaurant I used to frequent quite often in Manhattan, Carmines, and it is known for huge portions... I have never been there on my own as it is a family style, you better bring your appetite, type of a restaurant... I don't remember anyone complaining about leftovers, actually we would fight over them because the food was THAT GOOD!!!

A lot of restaurants here in Florida are now serving same dinner menu, smaller portions which I think is a blessing for those who can only eat so much... But even the ones I know don't have problems with doggie baggin it... As long as the food is good, and you don't mind the leftovers, it shouldn't be an issue...IMHO...


----------



## mollyanne

OMGosh, Mimi, you're right! Here are two pics of a dessert and a chicken dish from Carmine's in NYC. Notice the dollar bill for proportions. In their defense though, it does say on their website that the portions are meant to feed 4 to six people. The pics I saw on google image though showed each person with a dinnerplate in front of them. They probably aren't told that they're meant for 6.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Mollyanne, That is there ever so famous, and one of the most wonderful dishes called Chicken Contadina... It has everything in it, chicken, sausage, potatoes, onions, red and green peppers, and (I use hot) either sweet or hot vinegar cherry peppers... Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## buckytom

i've never been to carmine's, but many co-workers have gone and they say it's awesome!!! you really need to go with a large group so you can order more than 1 plate, or should i say platter. i've heard the portions are more like "feeds 8 to 10".


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Ohhhhhh Bucky you live right over the bridge, what the heck is taking you so long... Did your co-workers tell you that you better love, (and I mean love) garlic??? There is so much in all their food that you sweat it out for three days, but it is so worth it... Do take yourself, and a few good men, or women, and treat yourself to some fantastic food...


----------



## nikki

mollyanne said:


> OMGosh, Mimi, you're right! Here are two pics of a dessert and a chicken dish from Carmine's in NYC. Notice the dollar bill for proportions. In their defense though, it does say on their website that the portions are meant to feed 4 to six people. The pics I saw on google image though showed each person with a dinnerplate in front of them. They probably aren't told that they're meant for 6.


 
 That's awesome!


----------



## nikki

BreezyCooking said:


> This reminds me of a time many years ago when we took my parents to a fancy French restaurant back in Long Island, NY. Food was wonderful, but portions were typically small & rather "frou-frou". After we'd finished & were getting back into the car, my dad - always the joker in the pack - couldn't help but ask "So, where are we going for dinner?" Lol!


  My husband has made that same comment before.. hahahaha


----------



## CookLikeJulia

I am not a big eater myself so I always have leftovers every time we eat at any restaurant.  We often visit PeiWei and I always leave the restaurant very full and with leftovers.


----------



## frozenstar

mollyanne said:


> OMGosh, Mimi, you're right! Here are two pics of a dessert and a chicken dish from Carmine's in NYC. Notice the dollar bill for proportions. In their defense though, it does say on their website that the portions are meant to feed 4 to six people. The pics I saw on google image though showed each person with a dinnerplate in front of them. They probably aren't told that they're meant for 6.



That looks really good mollyanne!


----------



## mollyanne

Looks like an enormous hashbrownsw&sausages, frozenstar...I don't know...there's something missing......I know!...a gigantic greasy Denver Omelette from Denny's 
_*Disclaimer:* Just joking, Carmine's. There's no comparison to Denny's. Carmine's has an excellent reputation for quality I've read._

____________________


----------



## mollyanne

*Looks like America is Not the Only "Offender"*

This photo below is Not Photoshopped! 
It's the Waldgeist Restaurant in Hofheim, Germany. 
I don't wanna' hear anymore about America being
the worst country for outrageous portions 
Click on this link and then scroll down 
to see more from Hofheim, Germany:
Waldgeist Restaurant at Hofheim am Taunus Germany


----------



## BreezyCooking

Mollyanne - you're confusing restaurants that make sensationally huge portions of food for the publicity factor with normal restaurants that just serve larger than necessary portions.

There's a BIG difference between the two.


----------



## mollyanne

Not really, Breezy . I understood the difference when I posted the outrageous restaurant portions at the Hofheim Germany restaurant. Afterall, the title of the thread is "Outrageous Restaurant Portions" so it was on-topic...there is no reference in the title to the reasoning, be it publicity or otherwise. The sentence about America with the LOL smiley face was in jest...thus the LOL smiley face . 
I was just having some fun


----------



## mollyanne

The* "Georgbraeu Brauhaus"* Restaurant is one of many in Berlin Germany with HUGE portions according to a traveler on the "trip advisor" website. Here's a pic of one of their dishes:


----------



## Kayelle

Personally Maryanne, I've found this thread hugely entertaining.........thanks for starting it.  Smooch....


----------



## mollyanne

Thank you, kayelle. I've enjoyed everyone's input...including your heartwarming story that took place in Argentina (post#82). That visual you described outside the cafe is still on my mind and heart.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for the kind words *Molly*ann.......sorry for the typo above!
It's so fun how this conversation has evolved...just like real life, but even better with pictures.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Holy Crap Mollyanne!!! Now those are some portions... Anyone up for Germany


----------



## x7anooonah

OH I used to live right by Carmines in Chicago and it was amazing. They had a piano player on Fridays and that was the spot I would love to go too. And of course I LOVED the amazing food.


----------



## ChefJune

x7anooonah said:


> OH I used to live right by Carmines in Chicago and it was amazing. They had a piano player on Fridays and that was the spot I would love to go too. And of course I LOVED the amazing food.


 
I don't think that's the same Carmine's that's in New York.  The portions at the one in new York may be copious, but the food is just "meh,"  nothing to write home about.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

ChefJune said:


> I don't think that's the same Carmine's that's in New York.  The portions at the one in new York may be copious, but the food is just "meh,"  nothing to write home about.



I must agree to disagree June... I lived in NY for most of my life and worked in Manhattan for many years, the food is not, nor ever should it be called, "meh".
Carmines has been an institution for 20 years, and that is why some many New Yorkers frequent this establishment everyday... But to each his own...


----------



## mollyanne

*...and then there's Japan's 14 course Kaiseki dinner!*

*Scroll down to see meal*

A traditional meal served in Japanese restaurants, called Kaiseki, has 12-14 courses per person per meal for about $150 each. Each course is a colorful work of art with a focus on the 4 seasons. It's an outrageous amount of food but in a respected class by itself. Watch out for those sumo wrestling chefs like this one though! Anyone know what "irrashai" means? Probably "don't ask what it is, just eat it!"!


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Irrashaimase means Welcome...


----------



## Treklady

We here, in our home, if ever, eat out and for many reasons. 99% of what is in restaurants is processed foods, not trying to find something healthy is near impossible. Plus I know what is going on in my kitchen and going into my food.

On the rare chance I do eat out, I split the meal with either my husband or daughter.

Our nation is still in a super-size mode and we wll know where that is getting us. But it is not super-size in notritional value. They are feeding you empty calories that are laden with sodium and fat. That is just reasons I prefer cooking at home and inviting friends over. More fun and I can show up bare-footed.


----------



## buckytom

treklady, someone tried to walk a mile in your shoes, didn't they? 

i have to disagree about the 99% processed thing. that's only if you eat in fast food, diner, or chain restaurants.

we eat out or get take out at least 3 times a week, often more, from restaurants of various ethnicities. not one uses mostly processed food. actually, except some chinese food (which is laden with salt and fat), most is cooked fresh or at least prepped in house and we try choose the more healthy dishes.

but, places like the olive garden, fridays, and of course fast food joints serve sauces that come from plastic bladders, and pre-cooked/frozen proteins that were delivered by a distributor from the head company by an 18 wheeler 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Treklady

You are correct Bucky. I would have to say that most folks who eat out are not looking for the good home-cooked style food. At least not like thier granny use to make. And if they think just because Cracker Barrel says home cooked food, they are sadly mistaken. They want what is fast and convenient, and we all know what comes along with quick and fast food.


----------



## luvs

if i get a cheeseburger, so? so i got a burger. we often get those. if people dislike them, there would  be like 2 mcD's rather than insurmountable chains, & fries/shakes? they' be unheard of.


----------



## luvs

we choose where we dine. an afterthought.


----------



## mollyanne

luvs said:


> if i get a cheeseburger, so? so i got a burger. we often get those.


You're right, luvs, a burger is anyone's choice. But what happens when you go into a restaurant expecting to get a normal sized burger...but it comes to your table outrageously portioned as you gaze at this super-sized-sin oozing juices and mouthwatering sauces and spilling outside of the bun while screaming your name? And you want to eat responsibly but you're not paying attention because you're out laughing it up with friends or enthralled with enchanting conversation...or you just plain can't say no to yourself because you have willpower issues and was raised to eat everything on your plate or it's emotional and a burger is your comfort food...and have a thyroid problem or a chemical imbalance causing you not to realize when you're full? 

Many people suffer this uncontrollable behavior. Coupled with tempting ads, commercials, and restaurants wanting that "wow factor"...it's the reason obesity is an epidemic in our country which is also causing increased healthcare costs and higher insurance premiums.

sorry, luvs...i kind of got off on a bit of a rant 
when all you wanted was a burger 

.


----------



## BreezyCooking

You do what my husband & I do - cut the burger in half & enjoy the other half (along with any leftover fries) for lunch or dinner at home the next day.

Two meals for the price of one - can't beat that. Not having any self-control is no reason to deprive the rest of us of that option.

One thing we're REALLY loving these days for after-movie dinners is our local Ruby Tuesday's "mini" burgers (aka "sliders") & salad combo.  You get 2 tiny little burgers (beef, turkey, salmon, or crab) & the salad bar (which is FABULOUS at the Culpeper location).  Terrific meal, & relatively healthy.


----------



## luvs

if the burger's overwhelming, there's silverware. potion your burger, or order another food, or simply leave & get dinner elsewhere. 'kay, leaving what was an adult conversation..... 
got kinda lost after the mention of imbalances/thyroid/psych/wherewithal/being improperly raised.....
lol. i'm too adult for this. plain & simple.


----------



## mollyanne

Statistics in America show that the majority of Americans have difficulty saying "no" to unhealthy food choices for a variety of reasons including factors like chemical imbalances, thyroid malfunction, emotional issues, lack of nutritional education, etc. Along with these factors are the caloric temptations from the media through commercials, ads, promotions, etc. So when a restaurant tempts the majority with an outrageous portion of food, the problem of overeating occurs and affects us all because we all are paying higher healthcare costs and insurance premiums because of illnesses related to being overweight. I hope that is a little clearer. I'm talking about the majority, not the minority. There are those who have complete control of their willpower.


----------



## buckytom

not me.

woo hooo!


lol, j/k moll.

just lightening things up a bit. now the heavy.

i feel that i'm in some small way part of both camps. i feel similarly to the folks who have gotten fat from the myriad of reasons that are all to easy to follow (curse you, overtime at work, and the show "man v. food"), but also despise the people who have handicap plates in an suv just because they are severely overweight and now are using the system to aide their "disability". i've known a dozen or more people who do that. or worse as you'd mentioned, my taxes now go to people without "self control" instead of crushing our enemies, or building a better future. it's shameful.

the use of quotes in disability and self control define the arguement it seems.

it gets political when we begin to discuss the solutions to obesity, so i'll leave it there.


----------



## mollyanne

buckytom said:


> not me.
> woo hooo!
> lol, j/k moll.
> just lightening things up a bit.


...thanks buckytom...we can all use a smile here and there. Well, I admit I'm in the majority of those who can't always say "no" to food...sometimes i can...just not always....for no other reason than the fact that I just appreciate a well prepared meal and figure why deny myself of "quality of life"....but that quality sure takes a hit when reality sets in


----------



## Selkie

mollyanne said:


> ... But what happens when you go into a restaurant expecting to get a normal sized burger...but it comes to your table outrageously portioned as you gaze at this super-sized-sin oozing juices and mouthwatering sauces and spilling outside of the bun while screaming your name? And you want to eat responsibly but you're not paying attention because you're out laughing it up with friends or enthralled with enchanting conversation...or you just plain can't say no to yourself because you have willpower issues and was raised to eat everything on your plate or it's emotional and a burger is your comfort food...and have a thyroid problem or a chemical imbalance causing you not to realize when you're full? ....



I thoroughly understand what you're saying, BUT, I've taken the hint from the skinny blue-hairs around me; I eat half and take the other half home for later, getting two meals out of it for the price of one. 

*Buffets - Portion Nightmares*

Portion size is choice, and as you say, a matter of self-control. I'd be willing to bet that people who have difficulty with self-control over portion sizes, in particular, human pigs who take mountains of food with each initial visit to a buffet, leaving a trail of fried rice and spring rolls all of the way back to their table, (rather than taking a normal portion plate then go back for seconds later), most likely also have self-control problems in other areas of their life! Self-control takes effort, something lazy people avoid.


----------



## mollyanne

*RE: Photo below...Hey Andy, *this one has your name on it...literally!  
Andy's is #41 in this link:
40 Gut-Busting Restaurant Challenges for Free Food - Restaurant Coupons

*On a more serious note...*
This burger comes from a restaurant chain named "Andy's" that, like many, want to draw attention to themselves by advertising large portion eating-challenge contests. Often, the challenge is to eat all of an outrageous portion within an hour and you get it for free. People have died doing this...

On 2/14/08 a person died in the UK eating fairycake at a food-eating contest. 

On 3/4/09 a Russian died eating pancakes...too much, too fast. 

On 10/24/08 a Taiwanese college boy died at a food-eating contest after eating buns filled with rice and cheese....the prize offered was $60

Shouldn't these contests be outlawed? They're killing people...so sad.

*Meanwhile...*
What is fairycake? Sounds like something I want to eat too much of 
.


----------



## MSC

Guess I'll throw in my 'two cents', LOL why not!
Even the suggestion of more of the Orwellian concept of "Big Brother' knows best, scares the hell out of me.  IN my (not to be humble!) opinion, there's far too many governmental restrictions governing all facets of society in a country where allegedly the citizens have 'free will' to make their own decisions...which are being eroded on a daily basis.
You can't fault a business (although many would like to) for advertising their product and attempting to entice customers.
If indeed, as stated here, that it's the "majority" of people in the country who are so susceptible to the blandishments of the 'tempters' that they can't control themselves, then that's a sad comment on the level of mental acuity in the country.
Ergo: a pig is a pig, and will always do what pigs do...QED!


----------



## Alix

Someone died in California from drinking water too in a contest to win a Wii. That one brought charges. I guess the others are just a case of gluttony gone wild? 

The long and short of it is that the only one who can control how much you put in your mouth is YOU. You can be served an enormous portion, but you don't have to eat it. 

As far as what the restaurant serves, they do what brings folks back. Complain a time or two and see what happens.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Alix said:


> As far as what the restaurant serves, they do what brings folks back. Complain a time or two and see what happens.


 
In other words, complain about getting too much value for your $$$?  Lol!!

Sorry, I still vote for enjoying a decent portion of your meal & taking the rest home to enjoy for lunch or dinner at home the following day.


----------



## Alix

If you aren't happy with something in a restaurant, or really in any service oriented industry you need to let those in charge know about it. If they get enough comments about it, they will make changes, its the nature of capitalism. Keep the customer happy. 

No one is suggesting you need to do that Breezy. However, I don't necessarily agree that you would be getting value for your $$$. If (as has been mentioned early on in the thread) someone is getting a pile of pasta and little meat or seafood or whatever, is that truly value? 

Eating in a restaurant is about getting what you want. If you don't like it, for WHATEVER reason, let management know. They keep track of these things. 

Not trying to get things worked up again, just trying to round off the discussion. It seems to have said the same things over and over again without coming to any consensus or resolution. I think its time to bid this thread adieu.


----------



## bigdaddy3k

15 pages!! Wow! All because someone could not finish their fries.


----------



## BreezyCooking

I take those home too (if they're good)!! Lol!!

In fact, there used to be an adorable little French bistro here that made the most FABULOUS fries & served them liberally. Folks loved them so much, that they gave out reheating instructions with the leftover bags so folks could enjoy them again at home in all their glory - lol!!


----------



## mollyanne

BigDaddy...
...sure beats my Bacon Cupcake thread...who woulda' ever thunkit 



MSC said:


> ...If indeed, as stated here, that it's the "majority" of people in the country who are so susceptible to the blandishments of the 'tempters' that they can't control themselves, then that's a sad comment on the level of mental acuity in the country...


...yes, that's the problem but then what would you know over there in Studio City/LA/Hollywood . Seriously, no one eats there do they? 
Here's actress Sharon Stone having her "meal" of Perrier Water and a Foodie's Vanity License Plate there...they have foodie's in Hollywood?


----------



## missM

_What is fairycake? Sounds like something I want to eat too much of_ 

Fairy cakes are just patty cakes, you know, cupcakes, with the tops removed, whipped cream dolloped on, the top cut in 2 and stuck back into the cream to look like wings.   
Don't bother.  Really ordinary to my mind and I can't imagine anyone eating enough to kill them


----------



## mollyanne

Thank you, missM for answering that question I thought had been overlooked (not that anyone actually reads any of my posts). 

Well, I'll be. FairyCake...with wings...clever. I didn't know that pattycake is a cupcake either. The things you learn here in the DC forum. Wait that nursery rhyme pattycake pattycake...some versions say "pat it and prick it" and some say "roll it and roll it"...sounds more like pie to me...but then again, it is a nursery rhyme.


----------



## buckytom

does anyone know what fairycake is?







lol, j/k moll.


----------



## mollyanne

^  Ohhhhhhh....I get it now 
Okay, Bucko, that's enough devilsfood cake for you


----------



## missM

TSK! TSK! Slap on wrist for you Bucko


----------



## missM

PS:   given that the original nursery rhyme dates from the last 17th century, I would say the patty cake referred to was some kind of doughy thingie


----------



## buckytom

thank you miss m.

i finally got an answer..


kidding again, moll. 

statistically speaking, paranoid people really do have enemies.


----------



## Claire

I went to Applebees the other day.  Ordered a half-salad.  We go there maybe a couple times a year because it is near some shopping we need to do, or to drop stuff off at Goodwill, and the flavors and portions agree with us.  The half salad was way more than I could finish, and I had other stuff to do so didn't want to lug it home with me.  Out of curiousity, I asked our waitress if anyone had ever finish a "whole" salad.  She replied not in the year or two she'd worked there.

One solution used to be to split a meal.  But now (have not asked at Applebees) they charge a plating fee ... when I was younger it would be a dollar or three, so it was still worth it not to throw away food.  Some of us were raised, not only to clean our plates, but that throwing away good food was somewhere between criminal and sinful, certainly immoral.  Now the plating fee can be higher than the second meal would have been.  

Very few people I know, certainly my family, are light eaters.  We all like our food and my husband and I resent buying more food than we want to eat when we go out and cannot take the food home for some reason.  Now, I've been out with acquaintances who pick at an expensive meal and push it away, then don't take a "doggie bag" because it's beneath them or they "don't eat leftovers" (trust me, when a gal visiting ate one bite of a perfectly good, hug porterhouse and didn't like the crab leg appetizer she ordered because the crab legs had been split for her and they don't do that where she lives), you bet your patootie that I had it all bagged up and hubby and I ate it for days.  

But, really, I cannot explain why restauranteurs do this.  That said, I've never asked any of the restauranteurs I know fairly well why they do.  If I think about it next Friday (my day to go out), I'll ask.  It just seems they'd rather charge more and throw the food away (and, yes, I've worked in restaurant service and saw what got thrown out many moons ago, and food portions have gotten ridiculously larger than in those days, in the late 70s) rather than charge a little less and give you the food you want.


----------



## mollyanne

A $3 plating fee for splitting your meal with a friend??? Oh ,for the love of God...what will they think of next. 

I wonder what they would say if you asked "Can you just bring me an extra plate and I'll plate it myself?" Afterall, it says "plating" not "plate".

.


----------



## Andy M.

Restaurants make their money on keeping tables full.  They plan on turning tables over every "X" number of minutes and figure an average dollar amount for each check.  

So if they can seat a new group of four (for example) at a table every 90 minutes and the average check is $60.00 then they can count on making $180.00 during a 4 1/2 hour dinner period.  Multiply that by 50 tables and you have $9,000.00 per dinner period for the restaurant.

If you serve smaller portions and charge less (average check of $40.00), customers won't turn over any faster so you have smaller checks and less income for the same period of time.  $40.00 per check times three seatings = $120.00 instead of $180.00.  That works out to $6,000 for 50 tables rather than $9,000.  That's a big difference.

Restaurants don't care what you do with the food after you order and pay for it.  You can eat it all, take it home or leave it there and they make the same amount of money.

Some customers will see that as a waste and others will see it as "Two meals for the price of one" because they can take leftovers home for another meal.


----------



## mollyanne

Wait a minute, Andy. I understand that you are saying that if you take up space in the restaurant for 2 people then the restaurant deserves 2 paid meals. But if they want 2 paid meals for every 2 customers then why are they serving a portion too large for one to finish, yet just right for 2? 

It's almost like they are forcing you to waste food or forcing you to pay $13 for your meal that is suppose to be $10 according to the menu. Why don't they just be honest on their menu and add in the extra $3 to the price and say "serves two". Afterall, Claire said that the waitress said 100% of her customers could not eat the whole salad.

.


----------



## Andy M.

mollyanne said:


> ...Why don't they just be honest on their menu and add in the extra $3 to the price and say "serves two"...



Because then they would have a $13.00 check for the table instead of a $20.00 check.


----------



## mollyanne

No, the restaurant would still have a $13 check for the table...because $13 dollars (which includes the $3 sharing fee) IS what they're charging when people want to share...and the restaurant is okay with that. 

I'm saying to advertise it honestly upfront as a $13 meal that possibly serves 2 instead of a $10 meal that 100% of the time requires a $3 fee for sharing...which ultimately ticks off the customer.

.


----------



## Andy M.

mollyanne said:


> No, the restaurant would still have a $13 check for the table...because $13 dollars (which includes the $3 sharing fee) IS what they're charging when people want to share...and the restaurant is okay with that.
> 
> I'm saying to advertise it honestly upfront as a $13 meal that possibly serves 2 instead of a $10 meal that 100% of the time requires a $3 fee for sharing...which ultimately ticks off the customer.
> 
> .



That was the basis of my post.  If it's not advertised as a meal for two, each of the two diners will order separately for a check totaling $20.  More money for the seating than a split meal for $13.


----------



## mollyanne

Andy M. said:


> If it's not advertised as a meal for two, each of the two diners will order separately for a check totaling $20.


But the diners will not order separately because each meal is an outrageous portion. They will opt to share the $10 meal with a surprise $3 fee for "plating" as the restaurant offers. The restaurant ends up with 2 annoyed customers. 

If the restaurant wants $20 for 2 meals instead of the $13 for two then they should print it on the menu that they want $10 per meal and then make them a smaller portion that the customer won't want to share. The customers leave happy that they weren't charged a hidden fee and they didn't waste any food.

.


----------



## DaveSoMD

mollyanne said:


> If the restaurant wants $20 for 2 meals instead of the $13 for two then they should print it on the menu that they want $10 per meal and then make them a smaller portion that the customer won't want to share. The customers leave happy that they weren't charged a hidden fee and they didn't waste any food.
> .


 
Ah, but you are using logic and when it come to large businesses and corporations logic does not apply, just the bottom line (i.e. profit).  And I will bet that the majority of customers either leave the food or take it home, and very few ask to share.  Sorry to be so cynicle but it is all about $$ with the big chains.  

I remember reading somewhere a few year ago that it costs pennies to make the sizes bigger than ususal and they can charge a lot more $ and thus the profit margin is higher.  

I have been trying to google and see if I can find the article. I'll post the link if I find it.


----------



## mollyanne

okay . No need to find the article...I read that as well.

Excellent post, Claire. Many will be able to relate to what you have posted as do I.

.


----------



## mollyanne

All-You-Can-Eat-Buffet at the local family restaurant 
should be outlawed for children. Seriously, what 
are we teaching them at such a young age?
.


----------



## powerplantop

We could teach them self control or personal responsibility. If YOU eat a bunch of junk YOU will get fat.


----------



## 4meandthem

What McDonald's use to sell as an Adult full meal is now marketed to children under 6 with a free toy.

I stole that saying!


----------



## mollyanne

powerplantop, I see you believe in tough love . Dangle it in front of their eyes and say "no". Okay, let me get this straight. Parents should set an example. So you all go to an all-you-can-eat-buffet and expect everyone to "use self control and personal responsibility" by eating small portions. Why then, praytell, are you at an all-you-can-eat buffet? Isn't that like an oxymoron? 

.


----------



## powerplantop

I travel for work so it is common for me to eat at all you can eat type of places.  It’s easy to get a healthy meal at those places for a decent price. First I hit the salad bar, and then go back for some meat and lots of veggies. 
 
When we travel as a family sometimes we will stop at an all you can eat buffet. Then everyone gets something they like, and it’s not fast food. We do the same routine, first we all get a salad then go back for the meal. If the kids have eaten a good meal they can have a desert. 
 
The point is just because it’s all you can eat does not mean that you have to eat it all.


----------



## CookLikeJulia

I was never a fan of Eat all you can. Self control is the key.


----------



## Andy M.

All you can eat buffets are also good for a couple who both like Chinese food (for example) but don't like the same things.


----------



## GB

Andy M. said:


> All you can eat buffets are also good for a couple who both like Chinese food (for example) but don't like the same things.


Or when you want to try lots of things. You can have a taste of ten different things without ordering ten different dishes.


----------



## GB

powerplantop said:


> I travel for work so it is common for me to eat at all you can eat type of places.


I don't follow. Why does one equal the other?


----------



## powerplantop

GB said:


> I don't follow. Why does one equal the other?


 
If I am staying in a Hotel without a kitchen and I want real food....


----------



## powerplantop

CookLikeJulia said:


> I was never a fan of Eat all you can. Self control is the key.


 
Like the one comedian joke goes. The sign say Buffet not All Day.


----------



## GB

What is wrong with a regular non buffet restaurant? Why does it have to be all you can eat?


----------



## bakechef

I wonder why people see a buffet as a feeding trough.  On the occasion that I visit a buffet, it seems like the majority of the people are eating insanely large amounts of food.

You can still enjoy a buffet, and the variety without looking at it as a challenge!


----------



## Claire

I can understand the appeal to parents on the buffet thing.  For one thing, your fussy-eating spouse and kids can eat what they want, and your more adventurous ones you can encourage to try something new.  I'm not a huge fan of them (don't have kids, not a fussy eater, not a fussy spouse), but learned to love them when living in a city and wanting to try new cuisines without committing to an entire meal of something I never heard of (although I've done that, and never regretted it).  I don't see why concerned parents, though, can't say something like, "you get one trip"  or, "yes, you can have seconds" when it is of something the kid just tried and had never had before.  Or, "you get ONE desert!"  Unfortunately, if Mom and Dad are heaping the plates and going back for more to "get their dollar's worth", the kids are not going to learn.


----------



## Claire

We've actually taken, when we have a taste for a burger, to going to a neighborhood bar where they serve a normal size burger for a normal size price.  It is more to our liking than a fast-food chain.  We live in a tourist town, and most of the restaurants serve burger meals that I swear could feed a family of four.  And they charge a ridiculous amount.  The last time we went there we each had a cheeseburger, two rounds of drinks (it was our treat day) and paid $21.  And the simple burger was plenty for us.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love the all you can eat buffet.  I can get a small portion of all my favorites, after a salad.  I never eat dessert, usually head for chicken of some sort.


----------



## Alix

Whooo! All you can eat buffet! My favorite! Anyone who's ever had to feed any team knows that the buffet is the way to go. Everyone can choose something that pleases them and everyone can choose their own portion size. 

Frankly, I've been known to close down a buffet or two in my time. 

I'm not seeing the correlation to huge portion sizes though. You choose your own portion at a buffet so the restaurant can hardly be blamed if you overeat.


----------



## mollyanne

Alix said:


> ...I'm not seeing the correlation to huge portion sizes though. You choose your own portion at a buffet so the restaurant can hardly be blamed if you overeat.


The invitation and availability of "all-you-can-eat" by the restaurant to the customer is the portion size correlation. Choice or no choice, if the restaurant doesn't make a huge portion available then it won't happen...right?

.


----------



## jet

bakechef said:


> I wonder why people see a buffet as a feeding trough.  On the occasion that I visit a buffet, it seems like the majority of the people are eating insanely large amounts of food.
> 
> You can still enjoy a buffet, and the variety without looking at it as a challenge!


A lot of it is greed, I'm afraid.


mollyanne said:


> The invitation and availability of "all-you-can-eat" by the restaurant to the customer is the portion size correlation. Choice or no choice, if the restaurant doesn't make a huge portion available then it won't happen...right?
> 
> .


It's supply and demand.  People want it, so businesses provide it.


----------



## Andy M.

jet said:


> A lot of it is greed, I'm afraid.
> 
> It's supply and demand.  People want it, so businesses provide it.




Perhaps it is now but it wasn't originally.  

There was no hue and cry from restaurant patrons for all you can eat buffets that caused restaurants to start offering them 30-40 years ago.

It was a cheaper way to feed lots of people.  Experienced waitstaff was not needed, just some kitchen help to keep the steam table filled.  The kitchen could prepare larger portions of a limited number of dishes rather than dozens of portions of everything on the menu.  etc. etc.

Granted, it probably costs you more for the ingredients per person.  That just tells you how good the margin is on ingredients.


----------



## Alix

mollyanne said:


> The invitation and availability of "all-you-can-eat" by the restaurant to the customer is the portion size correlation. Choice or no choice, if the restaurant doesn't make a huge portion available then it won't happen...right?
> 
> .


Sorry mollyanne, I disagree. (And keep in mind I've been marking papers all day so semantics are at the forefront of my mind here) "All you can eat" leaves the choice to the consumer and makes no assumption. I've seen two girls the same age, weight and height who both played 3 hard games of softball hit the buffet at the same time. One ate barely anything and claimed she was "full", the other grazed for some time before declaring herself satisfied. They each made their own determination about "all they could eat" and IMO neither gorged. 

So, my personal belief is that the restaurant holds no responsibility for the amount the consumer chooses to eat at a buffet. The key word there is "chooses".


----------



## DaveSoMD

mollyanne said:


> The invitation and availability of "all-you-can-eat" by the restaurant to the customer is the portion size correlation. Choice or no choice, if the restaurant doesn't make a huge portion available then it won't happen...right?


 
Sorry I don't see it that way.  You can go to any resturant and over eat.  There is nothing stopping someone from order several appetizers, or large-sized entrees, and desserts.  So why does all-you-can-eat make any difference.   I can also go to Wendy's and order 2 ro 3 burgers, large fries, soda and frosty.  The invitation and availability is there too.  

Checkers makes double-burgers and  sells many of them at 2 for $5.  Add fries and a large shake and you have the same problem. 

Sorry, IMHO it is all about personal choice. Just becasue you CAN so something doesn't mean you SHOULD.


----------



## Andy M.

I think there is a higher likelihood a person will overeat at a buffet.  It's different from being free to order three burgers, several appetizers, etc.  With the buffet, eating more doesn't cost you more as it does with ala carte.  There is a psychological desire in SOME customers to ensure they get their money's worth.  Heck, you don't want to be cheated and have the restaurant actually make money on you...


----------



## mollyanne

Thank you, Andy. Well said. 

I was quoted above, out of context, several times above without anyone posting the statement I was responding to. Originally, Alix said she "couldn't see the correlation to huge portion sizes at buffets". I was making the point that due to availability and invitation to eat all you can for one price correlates to huge portions. Andy is right..."there is a higher likelihood a person will overeat at a buffet. There is a psychological desire in SOME to get their money's worth." My picture below said it all and was to show concern for exposing our children to this temptation:

In no way did I ever say that "just because you CAN do something you SHOULD".
.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Sorry mollyanne, I didn't mean to misquote you or that you ever implyed "just because you CAN do something you SHOULD".  Please accept my apology.  It is just my frustration with this topic as a whole because imo.. it all boils down to 2 words... personal responsibility.   I can discuss it from all angles but that really is where it all starts and ends for me.


----------



## Andy M.

DaveSoMD said:


> ...it all boils down to 2 words... personal responsibility...




BINGO!  That's exactly it.


----------



## Alix

mollyanne, I don't think I misquoted you, but if I did I apologize too. MY point is that at a buffet, the portion size is up to the patron and not the restaurant.  Because of that distinction, I do not see the correlation to the original post (and thread title) regarding the outrageous portion sizes some restaurants serve. I think perhaps I was unclear about that. I still do not see that a restaurant can be said to be *serving* any kind of portion at all in a buffet situation simply because they do not do the serving. 

I believe in an earlier post I made in this thread I mentioned that I thought creating several different portion sizes was a good idea so that patrons can then choose the size most applicable to their appetite. 

I'm sorry if I offended you mollyanne, I was attempting to connect the thread title and the segue into buffets, I was not trying to slam you at all.


----------



## mollyanne

No problem. I understand. Was just wanting to clarify...gotta' do that once in awhile in cyberspace


----------



## joesfolk

Alix said:


> I believe in an earlier post I made in this thread I mentioned that I thought creating several different portion sizes was a good idea so that patrons can then choose the size most applicable to their appetite.


 
Actually a lot of restaurants do this.  The problem is that you either have to be a child or a senior to get them.   But I have seen some places that offer dishes for light eaters.


----------



## Alix

mollyanne, yep clarity is important. Text is a lousy medium for solo communication, its way too easy to read stuff in where nothing is intended etc.


----------



## SweetTeboho

powerplantop said:


> I travel for work so it is common for me to eat at all you can eat type of places. It’s easy to get a healthy meal at those places for a decent price. First I hit the salad bar, and then go back for some meat and lots of veggies.


 
This is an excellent and fun discussion.  I personally do not usually eat at buffets.  I think, usually but not in all cases, that what is offered is the most basic form of cooking and therefore, not worth the money.   If I am going to eat at a restaurant then I want them to cook better than me.  
 
I used to travel for work so I understand the above comment.  I would try to take my own food but sometimes those trips last longer than can be packed for reasonably.  And it is nice to have a place with a salad bar.


----------



## mollyanne

I don't mean to veer off the buffet track but I just wanted to say that Maggiano's has an excellent answer to this dilemma. 

In the OP of this thread I complained about their huge portions they served but I just went back for lunch and they have an excellent solution. 

There was a section on the menu where you could pick any two meals...one to eat there and another that they box up for you to take home. It can be the same meal or two different ones. I picked their eggplant parmigiani to eat there and the sausage lasagna to go...both were excellent....all for 12.95 and no hidden fees for boxing up the take home dinner. I added a generous sprinkling of fresh italian parsley for added color and nutrition when I got home


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I go to a restaurant knowing I'm going to be bringing half home for later. And I'm never too proud to order a child's or senior menu item. If they have an absolute age requirement, I haven't seen it, yet! Restaurants want the sale, they aren't that vigilant about the age of their patrons as long as you are not trying to buy booze for kids.

Of course this is for a regular menu, not a buffet!


----------



## Chrissy13

I think buffets aren't always bad. First of all, if you hate your food, no big deal you can go get something else. 2. You will most likely enjoy what you're eating because you get to see it beforehand. 3. I like choices haha! Honestly, if you don't have self control over your eating habits and don't teach your children to know when they are full then that's not the restaurant or buffet's problem. Honestly, most restaurants are fairly expensive these days so you should get what you pay for even if you don't finish eating it. Example: A friend and I went to an Italian restaurant in Beverly Hills and spent 94 for two people with tip included. For that price, the portion shouldn't be too small because that would be a rip off. The portion was the size of an average plate and the food wasn't anything out of the ordinary, so why not eat at a place where you can have variety like a buffet. And honestly, obesity is usually genetic, but if you teach your children to eat healthy they will be healthy even if they don't look very thin. You can't expect restaurants and buffets to change their portions, people should change their eating habits. "All you can eat" means just that-all YOU can eat, not eat it all till you explode. For some that's a lot and for others it isn't. Keep in mind that buffets are designed so that you can serve yourself as much or as little as you want.


----------



## powerplantop

SweetTeboho said:


> And it is nice to have a place with a salad bar.


 
Yep, when I am eating out (not dining) I prefer places with a salad bar. If a Ruby Tuesday is close by it usually wins (and I love the creamy mashed cauliflower).


----------



## luvs

me & jake used 2 trade food, so very much of the meal was dined on eventually during lunch/dinner @ establishments w/ his hungry self.
there's those that own absurd managerial skills, plain & simple, & them 'er those that genarally fold thier own establishments in a few minutes/flat~
& request half portions if freebie food is so over-burdening 2 'ya!
sheesh, in my restaurant, i shall relieve employees whom choose 2 give my profits away, & promptly.


----------



## mollyanne

luvs said:


> me & jake used 2 trade food, so very much of the meal was dined on eventually during lunch/dinner @ establishments w/ his hungry self.
> there's those that own absurd managerial skills, plain & simple, & them 'er those that genarally fold thier own establishments in a few minutes/flat~
> & request half portions if freebie food is so over-burdening 2 'ya!
> sheesh, in my restaurant, i shall relieve employees whom choose 2 give my profits away, & promptly.


I assume you're talking about restaurant portions when you mention "absurd managerial skills"...that...fold their establishments"? In what way? And how do your "employees choose to give your profits away"?


----------

